

Bug in zlib - ignat
http://ignat1990.wordpress.com/2013/02/18/bug-in-zlib/

======
dalke
Nice work!

    
    
        >>> import zlib
        >>> s = open("uncompressable_block").read()
        >>> t = zlib.compress(s, 9)
        >>> s2 = zlib.decompress(t)
        Traceback (most recent call last):
          File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
        zlib.error: Error -3 while decompressing data: invalid distances set
        >>>

~~~
ignat
Unfortunately I deleted the uncompressable block becaue of NDA reasons. And I
get the reply from authors, see it in comments to the post.

~~~
dalke
Okay, I no longer have a copy of the data. I removed the file I downloaded and
it's not on my backups.

